# اذونات وتصاريح العملptw



## safety113 (21 يناير 2010)

ملف بور بوينت بسيط عن اذونات وتصاريح العمل
انظر المرفقات


----------



## fraidi (21 يناير 2010)

thankssssssss


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 يناير 2010)

مشكور على الملف
بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس:عدنان التام (24 يناير 2010)

PTW Prmit To Work يجب تشييك ptw كاالتالي
1-T.BT---->Tall books Talk 
2-JSA--->JOB Safety Analisses
3-Mathed asstetment 
ويجب ان تكون كل هذه المستندات في مكان العمل يوميا وتكون جاهزه قبل بدى اي عملوشكرا


----------



## al7alm (25 يناير 2010)

مشكورين والله علي هالمنتدي الاكثر من رائع


----------



## عمروصلاح (30 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ايمن حسين (2 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 0000000000000000


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (4 فبراير 2010)

مشكور يا اخي بس ياريت اتزودنا بنماذج تصاريح العمل بكل انواعها ان امكن والله يوفقك


----------



## محمد حسيين (5 فبراير 2010)

لك جزيــل الشكر على هذا الملف
................................................


----------



## عاطف الاسكندراني (9 فبراير 2010)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس:عدنان التام (14 مارس 2010)

الف شكر وتقدير للمهندس غسان الاب الروحي لي ومعلمي الذي لا يمكن انساء الاشياء الي تعملت منه


----------



## agharieb (23 أبريل 2010)

الف الف شكر وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## AMEER2006 (4 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم وفي ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله.


----------



## mokdad123 (5 مايو 2010)

مشكور الف الشكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## Abdullah elsebaey (6 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (17 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك ويرحم والديك


----------



## afares10 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور يا أخي وياريت تزوندنا بقائمة التحقق لمراجعة نظام السلامة والصحة المهنية 18001 نسخة عربي


----------



## sunrise86 (13 يونيو 2016)

بارك الله فيك...


----------

